# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  مكافح ملفات التجسس والتخلص من البرمجيات الخبيثة IObit Malware Fighter 3.0.2.25

## Hamada Bader

تحميل برنامج مكافح ملفات التجسس, برنامج IObit Malware Fighter , برنامج حذف القيروسات , برنامج لتخلص من البرمجيات الخبيثة , 2014 , 2015 , برنامج IObit Malware Fighter pro , اخر اصدار , تحميل مباشر    
 يعتبر برنامج IObit Malware Fighter واحد من أهم البرامج المجانية المستخدمة في مجال حماية الكمبيوتر من التجسس والبرامج الضارة ، 
يمتاز برنامج الحماية IObit Malware Fighter بالواجهة البسيطة التي تسهل على المستخدم التعامل مع البرنامج ، كما أن البرنامج يعمل تلقائياً عند تشغيل الكمبيوتر، 
حيث يمكنك البرنامج من حذف الملفات والبرامج الضارة بالكمبيوتر وملفات التجسس، كما يعمل البرنامج على حذف التطبيقات الغير مرغوب فيها وتعطيل عملها، 
كما يقوم البرنامج بفحص الفلاش عند إدخالها للحماية من الفيروسات، 
البرنامج وظيفته الاساسية ..البحث و القضاء عن التطبيقات والبرامج الملغومة والملفات الخبيثة والضارة بالجهاز وبالمعلومات المخزونه به
يقوم هذا البرنامج بصدها وحذفها نهائيا من على الجهاز .. وايضاً اذا كان الجهاز يحتوي على تطبيقات غير مرغوبة او ليست مفيده او ملفات ضارة بالجهاز 
وانت لا تعلم بها فأن لهذا البرنامج القابلية غلى ازالتها والتخلص منها بقوة صارمة. وعند ادخال الفلاشة يقوم بفحصها بدقة من اي ملفات مشبوهه .
يحتوي البرنامج ايضا على محرك بحث قوي جدا عن التطبيقات والملفات والبوتات واحصنة طرواده التي في الجهاز .. ويكافح ايضا ملفات التجسس والملفات الخبيثة بمختلف اشكالها و انواعها .. 
ويكافح ايضا انواع من الفيروسات والتهديدات الصعبه والعنيدة والمعقده من على الجهاز .. استمتع الان معنا بالحماية القصوى و القوية والكاملة في هذا البرنامج  
IObit Malware Fighter is an advanced malware & spyware removal  utility that detects, removes the deepest infections, and protects your  PC from various of potential spyware, adware, trojans, keyloggers, bots,  worms, and hijackers. With the improved, unique "Dual-Core" engine and  the heuristic malware detection, IObit Malware Fighter detects the most  complex and deepest spyware and malware in a very fast and efficient  way. 		                                  *Here are some key features of "IObit Malware Fighter":*
One-click Solution and Very Easy to Use:
· Traditional advantages of IObit products. We love simple and automatic styles.
Complete PC Security Care:
· Anti-malware, anti-spyware, anti-adware, anti-trojan, anti-bots, and  more. IObit Malware Fighter can assist your antivirus to defend any  tricky and complex threats.
Finds the Deepest Infections:
· Using DOG (Digital Original Gene), a novel heuristic malware detection  method, while IObit Malware Fighter can find the most complex threats.
· Very Fast and Light Thanks to the improved, unique "Dual-Core"  anti-malware engine, complicated analysis can be made faster now.
· Work with All Antivirus Products Everyone needs a qualified antivirus  software, and IObit Malware Fighter will surely be the best mate for  your current antivirus.
· Automated Working in the Background Just install it and forget it.  This powerful utility works continuously, automatically and quietly in  the background on your PC. You can set it as your schedule or just let  it work automatically when your PC is idle.
· Automatic and Frequent Updates By the new-generation malware analysis  system and our professional database team, IObit Malware Fighter catches  the emerging dangerous malware in the Internet.      
حجم البرنامج :   MB 33
باصدار اليوم IObit Malware Fighter Pro 3.0.2.25 Final 
للتحميل باقصى سرعة استخدم اخر اصدار من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
لفك الضغط بدون مشاكل استخدم اخر اصدار من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
متوافق مع   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
تْمْ بْحْمْدْ آلْلْھ
أرْجْوْ أنْ يْنْوْلْ آلْمْوْضْوْعْ إعْجْآبْكمْ
تْحْيْآتْے لْلْجْمْيْعْ

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك اخي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

